# Weird purple screen freeze w/612



## Kent Slimm (Aug 22, 2008)

I’ve had a 612 receiver since early May. Starting a few weeks ago (and I don’t know if this corresponds to a software update), the image occasionally freezes and turns pinkish purple. It resolves spontaneously after about a minute. This usually happens while I’m fast forwarding through a recorded event, but took place once during regular playback – never while watching live TV. I’ve tried resetting the receiver. Any ideas what could be causing this? The color change is particularly odd; I wonder whether this has happened to anyone else.


----------



## navy8ball (Mar 23, 2002)

the same thing is happening to my 612 also.


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

Yep same here, never saw this before L600

Bob


----------



## Kent Slimm (Aug 22, 2008)

Interesting. Anything to be done about this -- (other than having a Dish tech tell us to reset it or replace it)?


----------



## Kent Slimm (Aug 22, 2008)

Just thought I'd try to resurrect this thread and see if anyone has any suggestions...


----------



## zedug (Oct 23, 2006)

this is a known issue and will require a software fix.


----------



## Kent Slimm (Aug 22, 2008)

zedug said:


> this is a known issue and will require a software fix.


Just out of curiosity, how do you know that this issue is known to -- and being addressed by -- Dish?


----------

